# led to the introduction



## hhtt

Merhaba, "equations without real solution were observed early in the history and led to the introduction of complex numbers." cümlesinin başlıktaki kısmını nasıl çevirebiliriz?(gerçel çözümü olmayan denklemler tarihin erken dönemlerinde gözlemlendi ve karmaşık sayıların ortaya çıkmasına sebep oldular.)


----------



## adelan

Öncelikle sebep(neden) olmak Türkçede her zaman negatif anlam taşır. Sağladı diyelim.

Karmaşık sayılar ise ortaya çıkmadı, introduce edildi. Tam bir Türkçe karşılığının olduğunu sanmıyorum. Makalelerde "hhtt introduced complex numbers" (ya da edilgen çatılı hali) tarzı cümlelere çok rastlarız. Karmaşık sayıların keşfine diye çevrilebilir, bulunmasına olabilir, ortaya konulmasına ya da tanıtılmasına olarak bile karşılık bulabilir.


----------



## hhtt

adelan said:


> Öncelikle sebep(neden) olmak Türkçede her zaman negatif anlam taşır. Sağladı diyelim.
> 
> Karmaşık sayılar ise ortaya çıkmadı, introduce edildi. Tam bir Türkçe karşılığının olduğunu sanmıyorum. Makalelerde "hhtt introduced complex numbers" (ya da edilgen çatılı hali) tarzı cümlelere çok rastlarız. Karmaşık sayıların keşfine diye çevrilebilir, bulunmasına olabilir, ortaya konulmasına ya da tanıtılmasına olarak bile karşılık bulabilir.



Ortaya çıkarmakla keşfetmek burada aynı şey değiller mi? Mesela keşfetmeye alternatif olarak Kristof Colombus Amerikanın ortaya çıkmasına sebep oldu denilemez mi?


----------



## hhtt

Whenever a physical law involves rate of change, it will lead to a differential equation. "Nezaman fiziksel bir kanun değişim hızı içerirse diferansiyel denklemlere çıkar."

Çeviri doğru mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## adelan

hhtt said:


> Ortaya çıkarmakla keşfetmek burada aynı şey değiller mi? Mesela keşfetmeye alternatif olarak Kristof Colombus Amerikanın ortaya çıkmasına sebep oldu denilemez mi?



Bir sorun ortaya çıkar, hortum ortaya çıkar, semptom ortaya çıkar... Bir sır ortaya çıkarılır, bir aday ortaya çıkarılır, bir mezar kazılarak ortaya çıkarılır...

Bir kıta keşfedilir, integral/türev keşfedilir, telefon icat edilir, eylemsizlik kanunu keşfedilir, görecelik teorisi ortaya konur.

Ayrıca tekrar söylüyorum, sebep oldu denilemez. Ortaya çıkmak çoğunlukla negatif anlamdadır fakat sebep oldu kesinlikle negatiftir.

Örnek: "Gerekli önlemlerin alınmaması Ebola virüsünün ortaya çıkmasına sebep oldu".


----------



## adelan

hhtt said:


> Whenever a physical law involves rate of change, it will lead to a differential equation. "Nezaman fiziksel bir kanun değişim hızı içerirse diferansiyel denklemlere çıkar."
> 
> Çeviri doğru mu?
> 
> Teşekkürler.




Bir fizik kanunu değişim oranı (delta) içerdiği her zaman diferansiyel denklemlere yol açacaktır. 

Çünkü her delta aslında bir türevle/kısmi türevle açıklanabilir. Örneğin delta(x)/delta(t) yeteri kadar küçük zaman dilimi t için dx/dt olarak yazılır.


----------



## hhtt

adelan said:


> Bir fizik kanunu değişim oranı (delta) içerdiği her zaman diferansiyel denklemlere yol açacaktır.
> 
> Çünkü her delta aslında bir türevle/kısmi türevle açıklanabilir. Örneğin delta(x)/delta(t) yeteri kadar küçük zaman dilimi t için dx/dt olarak yazılır.



Yol açmak da sebep olmak gibi kulağa olumsuz geliyor. Bir de denkleme yol açmak kullanımı Türkçe'de en azından internette çok az. Ayrıca sebep olmak gibi neden olmak da olumsuzdur. Denklemin ortaya çıkışında bir olumlu ya da olumsuz bir durum yok sadece bir neden-sonuç ilişkisi ya da bir gözlem, farketme var. Yani burada yol açmak yerine ortaya çıkmak/belirmek (appear) kullanmak daha doğru olmaz mı?


----------



## adelan

Yol açmak negatif değildir, nötrdür. Negatifler sebep olmak/neden olmak pozitifler sağlamak/önünü açmak vs.

Örnek:

Sanayileşme ve istikrarlı nüfus artışı artık ülkenin enerji sektöründe hızlı bir dönüşüme yol açmıştır.

Akıllı telefonlar iletişim ihtiyaçlarının büyük oranda değişmesine yol açmıştır.

Bu cümlelerde anlam negatif ya da pozitif değildir.

Ayrıca lead to = ortaya çıkmak/belirmek olamaz çünkü bu fiiller nominative alırlar


----------



## Rallino

Adelan'a katılmakla birlikte bence illa İngilizce tümceyi kopyala-yapıştır yapmaya gerek yok. Anlamı çevirmeye çalışalım.
Bu cümleyi;
(i) _Bir fizik kanunu; değişim oranı içerdiği her durumda karşımıza bir diferansiyel denklem çıkarır.
_ya da
(ii) _Bir fizik kanunu her değişim oranı içerdiğinde, karşımıza bir diferansiyel denklem çıkar.
_diye de çevirebiliriz.


----------



## hhtt

hhtt said:


> Whenever a physical law involves rate of change, it will lead to a differential equation. "Nezaman fiziksel bir kanun değişim hızı içerirse diferansiyel denklemlere çıkar."



Buradaki ifade şekli de alıtıdaki cümleye benziyor. "whenever there exists a temperature difference in a medium or between media, heat transfer must ocur."


----------

